# Lewis ~ 6 month old Gsd x ~ Looking for a home



## Pammy Gsd (Oct 15, 2015)

*Lewis is a 6 month old , Gsd x , he is a super gentle little boy , great with other dogs and people .
Small is size , clean in the house , walks nicely on a lead 

A great addition to any family .*











* Neutered , Vaccinated , Microchipped 
In Foster in Northants 

Home check & donation apply .

Please Inbox me or contact [email protected] if you can offer this baby a home *


----------



## Pammy Gsd (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: Lewis ~ 6 month old Gsd x ~ REHOMED*

Lewis found a new home


----------

